# Moist Banana Apple Bread



## Ol-blue (Aug 13, 2007)

I decided at the last minute to throw some apples into the batter. I was a little hesitant at first, but I am glad I did. This bread is really good. The walnuts on top of the bread get a little toasted while baking, adding a great flavor to this very moist bread.
Enjoy! Debbie

Moist Banana Apple Bread







1/4 cup(s) SHORTENING
1/4 cup(s) BUTTER; Softened.
1/2 cup(s) BROWN SUGAR
1/2 cup(s) SUGAR
2 EGGS
1/4 cup(s) SOUR CREAM
1 cup(s) BANANAS; Mashed.
1 teaspoon(s) VANILLA
2 cup(s) FLOUR
1 teaspoon(s) BAKING POWDER
1 teaspoon(s) BAKING SODA
1/2 teaspoon(s) CINNAMON
2 cup(s) APPLE; Chopped.
1 cup(s) WALNUTS; Chopped And Divided.
_____ 

In a mixing bowl, cream shortening and both sugars together.
Beat in eggs.
Add sour cream, bananas and vanilla.
In small bowl, combine flour, baking powder, soda and cinnamon.
Gradually add to shortening mixture.
Fold in apples and 3/4 cup of walnuts.
Pour batter into a greased loaf pan.
Sprinkle the remaining 1/4 cup of walnuts over batter.
Bake for 60 minutes at 350 degrees or until bread tests done.
Cool bread in pan for 15 minutes.
Remove bread from pan to a wire rack to cool.
Yields 1 loaf
________________________________
Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Rom (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks for that!


----------



## Ol-blue (Aug 13, 2007)

You are Welcome!


----------



## Constance (Aug 13, 2007)

That looks wonderful! I've copied and saved it to my recipe files.

Thanks for sharing1


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks deelish will make when the apple tree is ready here at the ranch in the fall they are quite sour apples but take to baking really well.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2007)

This looks great!  Thanks.


----------



## Dina (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks delicious Debbie.  Copied and pasted.  Thanks.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 14, 2007)

I read the title and busted out laughing.

I know real mature right?

Looks good though.


----------



## Ol-blue (Aug 14, 2007)

You are all welcome. Enjoy!
 
BBQ Mikey, I know what you mean. I almost didn't post it for that reason, but it is so good I had to.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 14, 2007)

Well Blue, ya did it again. I want ever lose any weight. So you can stop now! Ha! Ha! Ha!Have Fun!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Aug 15, 2007)

OK Uncle Bob, I will stop just for you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't you dare!!




Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## Ol-blue (Aug 15, 2007)

OK, I wont. How could I anyway. I love to hear you complain about gaining weight. Better you then me.


----------

